# How do I know if my phone is overclocked?



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rooted by .621 then installed MIUI def.

Was wondering how can I tell if it is overclocked/underclocked? I want to install Gummy ICS and it says

"*YOU MUST UNCHECK ANY OVERCLOCK UNDERVOLT BOOT UP OPTIONS YOU HAVE SET BEFORE INSTALLING "*

*Thanks*


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Unless you installed and set up an app like setcpu you shouldn't have to worry about anything, the boot menu settings along shouldn't cause any problems as it's not a start up script it runs on a system level.


----------

